# magnesium



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

anyone take magnesium? i heard that most people dont get enough and that its one of the most important nutrients, it can prevent or treat major mental illnesses etc. does it work well?


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Blood work showed that I have a magnesium deficiency, so I take lots of it. So far it hasnt seemed to help much though. :?


----------

